# Current eating, working outdoors, and motivation



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

*Background:*
Ok, I'm at 262 lbs currently. I've always been overweight, as has everyone in my family (grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc). I am 23, and 5 ft 2 1/2 inches tall. 

*Current Eating:*
I have switched all white bread for whole wheat. I've switched all white rice for brown rice. White pasta for whole wheat, etc. I don't drink kool-aid much, but when I do, I substitute half of the sugar for splenda (can't get it down if I put more than that in it). I'm using extra virgin olive oil any time something calls for oil or something needs to be pan cooked. We eat venison and chicken a lot. I don't remember the last time I had beef or pork. I've started cooking homemade things more instead of prepared things. 

I do not drink as much water as I need to, yet. I'm planning on cleaning out our brita filter and filling a few bottles to put in the fridge tonight. I'm planning on cooking some hard boiled eggs to keep in the fridge for a high protein snack instead of whatever I can find in the pantry. I do typically drink one can of soda per day, but no more than that. I can't stand pain, and migranes are horrible.

I don't like eating much corn, since it interferes with the body's absorption of calcium. I absolutely adore green beans, sweet peas, lima beans, and all types of dry beans (except lentils). I usually cook dry beans with no seasoning or fat. I love blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, mango, bananas (organic only!), and tangerines. My blender is broken right now, but I have a juicer and a small (1 cup) food processor. I absolutely hate leafy greens, unless they are in another food. Once in a while, I can eat a romaine salad, but that's about once per month. Hopefully if I can get some lettuce growing in my garden, I'll be able to stand to eat it.

Question on food: does anyone have recommendations or changes that need to be made?


*Working Outdoors:*
I typically hate exercise. I'm trying to get our land cleaned up some (5 acres) and trying to prepare and plant a garden this year. I have 6 raspberry plants coming in the mail tomorrow that I'll be planting soon. Since I've been working outdoors, I've felt better. I typically work at a moderate pace (raking, digging, tilling, moving cages, sweeping, turning a compost pile over). I work outside every second I can during the day, and I clean or work indoors after dark. 

I'm trying to find enjoyable ways to exercise around the house. I love animals, working with them, and playing with them. I have rabbits outdoors and an indoor/outdoor cat. I have various other small critters indoors. I'm picking up some chicks on March 13th from a local hatchery. Any suggestions for stuff to do for more exercise?

*Motivation:*
Usually about once per week, I'll set my mind to losing weight. Typically within a day or two, I'm disgusted and feel like I can't keep up. My fiance isn't really a help, because he always says that I have to do it for myself. I know that what he says is true, it's just hard when that's all he will say about me trying to lose weight. My mom starts a new diet or mixes diets at least once a month, so no stability there (and she is the one who buys most of the food!). My dad is always at work, and we aren't that close anyway, so nothing there. 

How can I stay motivated? I want something that I can stick with and not feel deprived. I think that's my main problem. 

Well, to those who read through this loooonnnnggg post, thank you!

Emily in NC


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

Forgot to say, I am beginning to raise rabbits for food, and the chicks that we are going to get will hopefully provide us with free range eggs.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Without writing a great long complicated reply just eating a little less of what you eat now is a begining. Put what you would normally eat on your plate and then spoon some of it off. Portion control is big thing for most of us as we are so used to eating way too much. As you get used to just a little less you can read all the other replies you will get and see what other ideas are offered to help you stay motivated and help you switch to a life style you can live with indefinately. Diets help the scale go down and the clothes size get smaller but usually only for a while,try for changes you can live with long term. For me I'm working on being nicer to my feet and knees. They keep complaining I'm making them work too hard! Good luck.
PQ


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think you are confusing eating natural/organic with eating to loose weight. While eating healthy products will contribute to better health, you still have to decrease portions and likely increase activity. Instead of looking at the big picture and getting frustrated, try breaking it down to smaller, more manageable goals. I really don't care for exercise but have decided that I don't care to regain 100 lbs and do prefer to eat more as I continue to maintain my weight, I choose to walk 2 very brisk miles a day but I can't tell you that it's required because I did manage to loose my weight without much in the way of exercise but it did take a lot longer. I lost my weight through Weight Watchers and one of the things that still sticks in my head is to not drink my fruits. They do have calories and it takes longer to eat them and you feel more satisfied if you eat a serving of fruit than if you drink a small glass of juice but also learn what a portion of fruit really is. I think the most critical thing for a person to learn is to eat till comfortable rather than full and eat slow enough to meet your needs without ending up overeating. 

Don't forget that dried beans are a protein source and they are quite dense, you may want to measure them to find out what a portion looks like. 

I also suggest you start writing down what you are eating and break it down by quantity and food groups - you may be quite surprised with the results


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

Everything gets measured and portioned here. I only ever make 4 servings whenever I cook (my mom, my dad, my fiance, and myself). That way, there are no leftovers to go back to later on. If I'm cooking and a recipe makes more than 4 servings, I immediately refridgerate or freeze any leftovers. 

I really don't eat that much, if I wrote it out, it would be about 1600-1800 calories with about 40 grams fiber and about 60 grams protein. 

My biggest problem is eating at night. I stay up late (darn late night second shift jobs!), usually until 3-4 am, and I'll typically eat around midnight. If I could cut that snack out, it would help. 

I cleaned out the water filter earlier today, and filled up a sports bottle and a gallon milk jug with water and put them in the fridge. I love cold water, and I hate ice. I'm hoping that if it is in plain sight, I'll remember to drink more and more often. 

Another question, I know that white potatoes up your insulin levels, and can cause a crash a few hours later, but what about golden or purple potatoes? I love both of them, even more than white or red skinned varieties. I haven't really done the research yet to see the difference in the starch amounts. I need to do that while I'm thinking about it....hmmm....

Thanks for everyones tips! 

Emily


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Hi Emily - good for you for making the decision to lose some weight!! I've been able to lose some weight over the past ten months by eating less of what I shouldn't, more of what I should, and getting more exercise.

I hope you can learn to like salads. I have a big salad almost every night and it really helps to fill me up. Another thing that fills me up is oatmeal in the morning. Could you eat oatmeal or a low cal, no sugar cereal as a late night snack?

Do you need the soda for the caffeine? If so, how about switching to a cup of coffee or tea? Soda is almost all sugar. I drink water almost exclusively. Try putting some lemon in it if it tastes too bland.

Can you get out and walk daily? I lost most of my weight initially by walking and not making much of a dietary change. In the warm months, I'll walk the dog a mile in the morning and a mile in the evening. When it's cold (now), I walk a short distance in the morning and try to get in a mile in the afternoon.

Good luck!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

well, the first thing i'd recommend is cutting the high fructose corn syrup out of your diet. it is in almost all breads, even whole wheat. nature's own makes a couple of varieties that do not have hfcs. 
another thing, start to take a daily walk. exercise is a good thing and it can be fun, if you don't start out thinking "well, i guess i'll go for that stupid walk now". dancing around the house or yard, doing squats while you brush your teeth, there are all sorts of things you can do to increase your calorie burn. the thing is, you have to burn more than you take in, or you won't lose weight. you might also double check your calorie intake. instead of eating 3 meals and that late night snack, make that late night snack one of 5 or 6 mini meals (3-400 calories each). you'll spread the calories out, minimize sugar spikes. white potatoes are not evil, nor are they all bad. a small one with some protein will not cause those major spikes.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

maidservant - well you've taken the first and biggest step so pat yourself on the back and get ready to take the next one. 

I'll be the first to admit the the greatest hurdle to over come is to always, always, did I mention always be honest about the what and the amounts of food you are taking in...it's so easy to "forget" that extra slice of bread, that just one little old hostest donut, etc. I could not have done it without a food journal a calorie counter, and a scale and measuring cups. If it goes in your mouth - it goes in the journal.

You likely already realize it, but just incase and never ever to hurt your feelings, but what you have listed in your post is not a balanced diet. It's high in starches (corn, potatoes, bread, pasta) and animal protein. Both of which are not easy for the body to digest.

Also - change what you are saying to yourself, and this will be the best motivator you will ever need. Don't look to parents, and boyfriend for encouragement -- it's about you, and you are worthy of doing this for yourself and yourself alone. Change those thoughts to -- I will be the one who sets the better example, I will encourage (that will show them the rewards ...I will eat on a schedule, which will require I stop eating 4-6 hours before bedtime...I will take my time when eating -- to savor my food, and study it's smell, texture, as well as taste...I will try new things one bite at a time...I will look forward to being hungry because that is when I will feel my body using up extra weight - I will learn to wait until the next scheduled meal time and I will only eat my alloted calories each day.

Easy? Nope -- probably the most difficult thing you will have ever done -- rewarding -- YES yes yes -- probably the most rewarding thing you will ever do. With it will come the confidence and desire to see just how many other things you have only dreamed of YOU can also bring into reality.

Come here and talk to us -- do not fear staying honest, we've all had set backs, been discouraged, "couldn't take it one more minute" -- we already know you are an expert at beating yourself up (just like the rest of us) and we will do our best to encourage and understand and motivate you to keep on working towards you goal.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got to get a new blender! I love berries and most fruit whole, but I especially love unsweetened smoothies made with low fat yogurt. Ever since getting the sugar gliders, I've been a little pickier about foods. They have to have a low phosphorous diet, plus a host of other little quirks. 

I have a theory, but it is only a theory, and I am defiantly not a nutritionist! When we get older, our bodies don't absorb calcium as readily as when we are young. #1, this has to do with the fact that we aren't growing in our older age. #2, this is probably mainly because of diet. There are many foods that have a low calcium to phosphorous ratio, corn being one of the worst. When we take in phosphorous, it binds with calcium, therefore rendering it useless to the body, and it must be gotten rid of (enter kidney and bladder stones). When we are young, we typically eat foods that are higher in calcium than they are phosphorous. When we grow up, we eat more phosphorous rich foods. 


I do eat a lot of starchy foods, and I try to limit them. I typically only have 3-4 servings of starchy foods per day (I measure out any and all noodles, and count each slice of bread as one serving). I defiantly need to eat more veggies. 

Thanks,
Emily in NC


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

For the coffee and tea - I can't stand anything that even remotely tastes like coffee (makes me physically sick), and tea also makes me sick, green tea especially. I have to be careful not to eat or take anything that has green tea extract in it. It makes me lightheaded and has made me pass out before.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would say instead of juicing fruit...eat it without loosing the fiber. Also if your calories dip to low your body thinks there isn't enough food and goes into starvation mode where ift fights harder to keep the fat.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Marlene, you give great advise here. I am going to print it out and reread it daily for myself. I stuggle with myself and loosing weight on a daily basis. thank you for your encouragement to all of us.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Maidservent, from what your saying, you need encourgment to help you keep motivated. Go to this website www.tops.org and do a search for a club near you. It is a great group. They do not tell you what to eat, but encourge you and help you stay motivated.

They have a meeting once a week starting with a weigh-in the they also have contest to help you stay motivated. They are very inexpensive, only 24 dollars a year for registration, then your chapeter will charge a monthly due, (ours is only 4 dollars a month).

I joined again in June of 07 and have lost 41 pounds.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

espescially what marlene said. write everything down. on the days i dont get around to writing things down i generally over eat. its a hard habit to get into to put it is worth the effort. good luck and just remember everybody here is cheering ya on.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Marlene is very correct in suggesting you keep a food diary, which will require weighing and measuring your food. You may find some surprises and an example that comes to mind right off would be your beans (3oz is generally a serving) and your bread, (1 oz is a portion) and even a slice of commercial white bread is generally 2 oz.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

So even without the corn, are you getting enough calcium? I may have missed it, but I didn't see any mention of dairy products or calcium supplements.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

weight lifting builds muscle which burns more calories. You're also probably not getting your heart rate up where it should be to burn fat, either. But what you're doing now is good to prepare you to work harder. Cut out soda, juice, corn, bread(just try it for a few weeks), but most of all, get rid of the soda.

I really like Shape magazine, they have lots of great work out tips, and info about food and diet.


----------

